# Totes Ma Goats Brush Clearing Co.



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello goat peeps. This past weekend I registered the trade name and domain name "Totes Ma Goats Brush Clearing Co." I don't have as many goats as many of you. But, I have some neighbors who want their properties cleared and five hungry goats I can cart over. This Spring I was planning on acquiring some portable electric fencing to let my goats help out my neighbors anyway. I plan to add a couple angora goats to my cashmere soon. Perhaps I'll find someone wanting their fiber too. I figure I can start writing off some of the expenses to help support my goat habit.  Who knows? Maybe even expand. I want to build a barn soon. My wife is a graphic designer / artist. Once I have an official logo I'll post a pic. Also thinking of registering as a farm since my property is zoned agricultural.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am in the process of doing the very same thing;-) I need to get a canopy for the truck though, so that's on top of the list;-)


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

You need to find the Colbert Report that he did on goats taking American landscapers jobs... It was hilarious!!!!


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

First sketch of my logo. What ya all think? My wife is a graphic designer and insisted I give her a concept drawing before she makes it all professional like.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute;-) I like it!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

THAT is cute! And with your name...yep. Looks like a winner to me.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I have been curious about all this rent a goat stuff, mainly because people say transporting them can be stressful. How do you get them to and fro without creating undue stress?


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

Chadwick. That is a good question. I'm just getting started here. So far, my customers are neighbors that aren't too far away. If this little venture grows I'll need to invest in a real livestock trailer instead of a modified tip cart. I have a full time career. This is more of a hobby and a way to feed my goats for free. I really have no interest in toting them very far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

That is SOO cute! + the name!! a winning combo, I think


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Love it


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Chadwick said:


> I have been curious about all this rent a goat stuff, mainly because people say transporting them can be stressful. How do you get them to and fro without creating undue stress?


Goats are very adaptable. My boys get hauled all over the place all summer long. They are quite used to it and never show any signs of distress. We just start them out young and give them treats when stop for breaks.


----------

